# About a new French pianist : Jean-Baptiste Fleur.



## Elisabeth Lawyer

Hi everyone,

I want to talk a bit about a new French pianist, I don't think he's well known yet, however his energy and musicality touched me deeply. 
I heard a concert in Nice, south of France (where I have a summer house for vacations), this last summer. I'm in love with classical music but I don't play an instrument. I decided to hear the final concert of the international Nice academy.. And there I discovered this young and so talented pianist : Jean-Baptiste Fleur.

He was a student in this academy and was rewarded for his fourth participation by an international diploma. Very proud of this, he played for the public, Schumann, Beethoven, Fauré and Liszt. 
That was a fantastic time. I adored everything!

Do you know him ? I read on internet he has a good musical critic, it doesn't surprise me.. He plays with such a power, such an intensity. Very lucky I was this day, I met him after his concert, his english was outstanding (I thought I was a londoner :lol: !). he told me about him, he started music at the age of 12 and he immediately worked hard to play difficult pieces.. Unbelievable 
He's now student at Paris's conservatoire, I want to hear about him more.. Do you know Hélène Grimaud the famous pianist told about him «_He has a beautiful hands and takes the sound very well, he convinced me without needing any words._» ! *What an evidence !*

Would you please keep contact with me I want to know when he will play in England or anywhere else, I really want to go to his newt concerts and I deeply hope you know him and share this feeling about him.

Wainting for your commentaries !


----------



## transparently

Are there any of his performances on YouTube? If so, please provide a link.


----------

